# Best Grill In The $200 to $400 Range?  (NG Preferred, But LP Ok)



## efaden (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for a Grill in the $200 to $400 range?  I would prefer to use natural gas, but would be ok with propane.  Anyone?


----------



## corn cob (Jul 7, 2010)

http://bbq.about.com/od/gasgrillreviews/gr/aapr011509a.htm

This is propane, but probably can be converted to NG fairly easily with a change of orifice....However check before you buy!

HTH


----------

